# Video # 5 is up and running



## YoYoSpin (Sep 18, 2006)

Jeff just uploaded my 5th pen making tutorial video. This one is on making an EPR (Ed's Poly Resin) Sierra. Here's the direct link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939


----------



## bnoles (Sep 18, 2006)

I am glad to see these continue.  There was a dry spell and I was about to ask (beg)for another 

Thanks so much for doing these Ed.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 18, 2006)

Another good show, Ed!  Are you going to  compile these into your own DVD of "Ed's Stylings" one of these days?[][]


----------



## YoYoSpin (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob and Bob...I might get around to compiling all of these into one DVD some day but I've got two other big DVD video projects in the planning stages that will come first. Can't go into the details right now, but I think you'll like them.


----------



## Mudder (Sep 18, 2006)

Couple of questions for you Ed.

Can you explain a little more about the skew that you use. Is the grind different that a regular skew? Do you use it for cutting like a regular skew or is it more like a razor sharp scraper?

Funny thing is that I used my 3/8" detail gouge to turn all my EPR blanks and after I learned the correct touch it is quite easy to avoid that "broken glass" effect. Of course I am left handed so perhaps the fact that I must do everything "backwards" is where I get away with mu gouge.

Very nice video, I learned a bunch from you and Russ.

Thank you.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Mudder,

I always get a headache when I have to think too hard - and the technical use of tools, grinds and cutting terminology is on the top of my head-hurt list...but here goes: 

Thereâ€™s nothing special about the skew Iâ€™m using. The tool does have to be sharp and you do have to be careful to avoid getting the leading or trailing points/edges from digging into the piece.

The best way to describe how Iâ€™m using the skew is to envision the bevel, leading to the cutting edge, riding on the surface of the piece, and then bringing the cutting edge down to meet the piece while keeping the bevel as much on the piece as possible...kind of like a knife cutting the skin off an apple and not digging into the meat too much. I think whatâ€™s really happening with this approach is the maximum mass of tool metal is touching the piece and thus vibration (chatter â€“ shattered glass effect) is minimized...deep physics, huh?    

The absolutely most important thing, however, is to find what works best for you. If youâ€™ve mastered resin turning with a gouge, that is 100% ok and a tremendously admirable thing.


----------



## Yarael (Sep 18, 2006)

kewl another vid. Thanks. Now to wait for it to DL. im sure is that it is just as great as the other ones.
Thanks


----------



## Radman (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />Jeff just uploaded my 5th pen making tutorial video. This one is on making an EPR (Ed's Poly Resin) Sierra. Here's the direct link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939



Simple and to the point.  I've enjoyed all your videos and want to thank you for putting them out for all of us.
Well done!


----------



## jjenk02 (Sep 24, 2006)

This is another great video, keep it up!!!![8D]


----------



## mike_l (Sep 24, 2006)

Ed, 
Thanks for all the videos.  I really appreciate your hard work for our benefit.  

Thanks!![][]

Mike L


----------

